

How Stanley Kubrick Faked the Apollo Moon Landings - thejteam
http://realitysandwich.com/23226/kubrick_apollo/

======
summerdown2
Buzz Aldrin gives a rather pointed rebuttal:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wptn5RE2I-k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wptn5RE2I-k)

